# Baby goats won’t take bottle



## chasitydpeltier20 (Apr 2, 2021)

I have 22 week old baby Nigerian dwarf goats I haven’t been able to get them to take a bottle for 24 hours today I managed to get about an ounce each and each of them any suggestions


----------



## animalmom (Apr 2, 2021)

They are 22 weeks old?  That's way old enough for them to be off bottle and eating on their own.  Are they eating hay?


----------



## chasitydpeltier20 (Apr 2, 2021)

Two weeks I’m sorry


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 2, 2021)

When did they last eat?

What changed to make them stop eating?

Are they eating any grain or hay?

Are they drinking water?


----------

